# Why DVD doesn't have all packages



## whitediode (May 12, 2009)

It may sound silly for some,:\ but i really don't know why the dvd doesn't have the whole packages.
i have a poor internet connection after i downloaded the full dvd i didn't find some packages and i have to use the ftp server again which is real pain if you have non-stable internet connection.
is there any dvd that contains the whole packages so i can download it once and use it for installing packages ??
thanks...


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2009)

Some ports cannot be packaged because of licensing issues.


----------



## whitediode (May 12, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Some ports cannot be packaged because of licensing issues.


yes, but i mean ports that already packaged and found at : 
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/7.2-RELEASE/packages
thanks anyway :\..


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 12, 2009)

whitediode, I know this forum has all kinds of colours and fonts, but please post in regular font/size/colour, to prevent this forum from looking like MySpace ..


----------



## vivek (May 12, 2009)

According to Ken Smith


> It will be available for install from packages through the net (FTP based install, or one of the other package tools that can be told to download the packages).  I'm afraid I can't fit it on the ISO release media.  Even with the DVD media we currently have a limit caused by the tool many of our mirror sites use for mirroring - files larger than 2Gb cause issues (that's why the DVD image is gzip-ed).  We're slowly working to resolve that.



In short, FreeBSD team is working and there is no ETA.


----------

